# Sound is hacking



## thomas12345

I have tried everything now.
Gone from forum to forum whit out any results and my computer tech is saying that its nothing wrong whit my computer but he must be stupid.

if i turn on my computer it works fine for about 15 min. After that if i listen to music after that it starts to hack and the sound just stops sometimes and you just here a mix of sound. Like a mix of my base and all speakers playing the same note. 

when im in a game the same thing happens, but the video also freezes whit the sound. The same goes for movies. 

If i wait about 5 sec or sometimes up to a minute it goes back to normal but then again after a while it starts. 

I have uninstaled ALL of my sound and video drivers I even changed the PCI slot of my soundcard and reinstaled its drivers. It worked fine for about 2 weeks then it started to hack again.

This problem is making me CRAZY!!

I duno but maybe this is related to my windows time down by the right corner is slow. It loses about 10-20 minuts sometimes and i manually have to resett it.

I would be soooooo happy if someone know how to fix this. I have serch the webb and found that many peapol had this problem but no one found the solution.

PS: My disk is in the right mode, dont remember if it was DMA or what, but i know its what it is suposed to be. And i can add that some hardware is charing the same IRQ.

*My computer is a:
Genuine P4 1.7 ghz 632mb of ram.
Asus Radeon 9200SE graphic card.
Sixpack 5.1 soundcard (Terratec.com)
Samsung 55gig harddrive.
Intel modercard
Phonix bios
*


----------



## PC eye

Have you tried a free memory tester? http://www.memtest86.com/ http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4226.html


----------



## thomas12345

Hello.
Yes i tried it and it ran for a GREAT deal of time but it dident detect anything. 
It just performed alot of tests and after a couple of hours i got tired of it and shut it off. 

But this i did befor i moved the soundcard to another PCI slot, and after i moved it it worked whit out problems for 2 weeks. So i dont think its the memory. 

Thnx for replying =)


----------



## Antiodontalgic

Are you using surround sound? 

If so, turn the bass down the the woofer and in the driver it self.

If that doesn't work you may have a crap load of spyware that is slowing your computer to a slug.


----------



## thomas12345

Alredy done that, hade 1 spywares but it was a crapy spywares that dident do anything. And i tried to turn of the base but it dident work.

I used VLC player and listened to a mp3 and whatch the information it gave me when the music stardet to hack. This is what it told me:

aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
main warning: output date isn't PTS date, requesting resampling (154385)
main warning: audio drift is too big (154385), dropping buffer
main warning: audio drift is too big (128263), dropping buffer
mpgatofixed32 debug: libmad error: bad main_data_begin pointer
main warning: buffer is 102140 late, triggering upsampling
mpgatofixed32 debug: libmad error: Huffman data overrun
main warning: computed PTS is out of range (80183), clearing out
main warning: timing screwed, stopping resampling
main warning: PTS is out of range (182163), dropping buffer
main warning: output PTS is out of range (121285), clearing out
main warning: PTS is out of range (156206), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (130139), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (104080), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (78012), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (51945), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (25893), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (-173), dropping buffer
main warning: PTS is out of range (-26235), dropping buffer
mpgatofixed32 debug: libmad error: bad main_data_begin pointer
main warning: input PTS is out of range (80932), trashing
main warning: computed PTS is out of range (54681), clearing out
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
main warning: output date isn't PTS date, requesting resampling (152806)
main warning: audio drift is too big (152807), dropping buffer
main warning: audio drift is too big (126685), dropping buffer
mpgatofixed32 debug: libmad error: Huffman data overrun
main warning: buffer is 100562 late, triggering upsampling
main debug: control type=1
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
aout_directx debug: detected underrun!
main debug: control type=1
mpeg_audio debug: emulated startcode (no startcode on following frame)
mpeg_audio debug: emulated startcode
mpeg_audio debug: emulated startcode (no startcode on following frame)
main warning: computed PTS is out of range (28870003), clearing out
main warning: timing screwed, stopping resampling
main warning: PTS is out of range (28960531), dropping buffer
main warning: output PTS is out of range (28893335), clearing out
mpgatofixed32 debug: libmad error: bad main_data_begin pointer
main warning: input PTS is out of range (28916915), trashing
main warning: computed PTS is out of range (28907439), clearing out
main debug: audio output is starving (167844), playing silence
main debug: control type=1
main debug: control type=1
mpeg_audio debug: emulated startcode (no startcode on following frame)
mpeg_audio debug: emulated startcode (no startcode on following frame)
main warning: computed PTS is out of range (5700115), clearing out
main warning: PTS is out of range (5700148), dropping buffer
main warning: output PTS is out of range (5715267), clearing out
mpgatofixed32 debug: libmad error: bad main_data_begin pointer
main debug: audio output is starving (179969), playing silence
main debug: control type=1


Someone that can decode that?? Dosent tell me anything!!!

Here is my computer information more specific.

Bios: 
Name: Award Modular Bios v6.00PG
Manufacturer: Award Software international Inc
Bios ID: 08/03/2001-i845ite8712-ja69vc0cc-00
Bios version: 6.00 PG
sm bios version: 2.2

CPU:
Genuine Intel Pentium 4 1.72 ghz
640mb ram (512 from the begining)
Computer type: X86 Family based computer.
Procesor: x68 family 15 model 1 stepping 2 genuineintel ~1715mhz
Socket: Socket 478

Sound:

Sixpack 5.1 + WDM interface 
manufacturer: Terratec Electronic GmbH
Status: OK
PNP Unit ID: CRYSTAL\SOUNDFUSION_WDM_INTERFACE\5&7625AD5&0&0
driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cwcwdm.sys (5.12.01.3057, 555,81 kB (569 152 byte), 2006-01-04 15:29)

Disk:
Samsung SV6003H 
Size: 55gig
Type: NTSF

Motherboard:

Mother board model: i845ite8712
Chipset model: 82845/E/MP/MZ Brookdale CPU to I/O Bridge
Chipset vendor: Intel Corporation  
Here are  my IRQ uses if they are of some help. I see that some of them are sharing and the soundcard is one of them. Maybe this is a problem??

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Easy Internet Keyboard	OK
IRQ 3	Kommunikationsport (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Kommunikationsport (COM1)	OK
IRQ 6	Standarddiskettstyrenhet	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	OK
IRQ 9	SCSI-/RAID-värdstyrenhet	OK
IRQ 10	MPU-401-kompatibel MIDI-enhet	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller - 2443	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 16	ASUS A9200 Series	OK
IRQ 18	NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller	OK
IRQ 19	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442	OK
IRQ 21	NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller	OK
IRQ 21	SiXPack 5.1+	OK
IRQ 22	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller	OK
IRQ 22	Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC #2	OK
IRQ 23	Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444	OK


----------



## PC eye

It sounds like a bad chip on the card itself. Have you tried a different card to see if there any problems with another? You may have to plan on another one if this one is on the way out.


----------



## thomas12345

OKay..I gues you mean the Soundcard chip?

Do you have a gues to a card of equal or even better quality but not to expensiv. Im an university student and i dont have alot of money.

Will the card also work whit my Kinyo speakers?

Thnx 4 the help.


----------



## PC eye

I know what it's like to be on a tight budget at times. Pine and Creative's Sound Blaster are the more or less bigger and more common names. If you are running intense games the Sound Blaster line can be a problem at times due to be a resource grabber just like some games. Pine offers a good line but lacks the EAX feature to add special audio effects like being in a concert hall when you assign a wav file to a Windows function. It gives it that echo just like you were right there. For cost savings locate an Audigy 4 Pro not any of the Audigy 2 line. Here's one review for a look. But remember you can grab the card even at a consumer electronics store like Circuit without the 5 1/4" panel and remote for about $70-80. http://www.trustedreviews.com/article.aspx?art=1517


----------



## thomas12345

So. now i have a new sound card. Changed my Sixpack to a Soundblaster audigy and the problem sem to have ended. But the card is a pain in the *** to set up. The couldent have made it more complex to configure the card and speakers so the bas would work. Well well now the problem sem to have ended as i sad, but the same thing hapend last time, worked fine for 2 weeks and then the problem showed again. So i will write again in about 2 weeks and tell if its okay or bad. So maybe some other person can get som help here. Thnx to all replys.

// Thomas G
Sweden


----------



## PC eye

You can create desktop shortcuts to the speaker settings, sound mixer, and EAX effects as well by right clicking on the links to create shortcuts in the Creative menu off the programs menu. With those right there you can configure the sound the way you want it. Once you create a new one it will have a number after it like "Sound Mixer(2)". When a duplicate is created you simply drag that onto the desktop. But just don't drag the original or plan on reinstalling the software again. Ouch!


----------



## thomas12345

Finaly i have come to the conclution that my old soundcard was damage and thats whats caused the hacking. My new soundcard works whitout any hacking problems, but i gues its just my lyck . I have another problem damit. When i use my computer for playing anythin, games - music what ever it comes some static sounds sometimes. It stays for difrent times, if im in a game it will stay until i "ALT-TAB" to windows and then back to the game. If i listen to music and whatching movies it will stop if i press the stopp or pause for a minute or two. Sometimes its just there for 10 seconds and then disapear. 

I read that creative have som weird PCI bug that causes the PCI to use to much power and thats what can make the sound - sound bad. But i wont belive it because that would make my computer slow and its not!

I tried to not use my 5.1 config and turning of all bas and return it all to default settings but that dident help. The static and sparkling sound continues to appear sometimes. I googled around and found that other people had the same troubles whit creative but not any answers on how to solve it. I unpluged all my un nesasery USB to reduce the power drain but it dident help. Someone got any ideas?  Do i need to update my bios? How do i then get the updates for free? Dont want to pay!! 

My computer is a:
Genuine P4 1.7 ghz 632mb of ram.
Asus Radeon 9200SE graphic card.
*Creative audigy value 7.1*
Samsung 55gig harddrive.
Intel modercard
Phonix bios


----------



## thomas12345

PS: i have a wireles router (Level 1, wbr-3400tx) and a wireles logitech keyboard around the computer. But it shouldent have caused that problem. I read on another forum that he had a simular problem but he tried to move the wireles divice and it did no god.

And for all of you that have the same problem whit hacking sound that i had you now have the answer. If you tried to uninstal and move the card to another PCI slot, upgrading the drivers and still no fix. Change you card before the computer crashes. I gained alot of speed when i changed the card to a working one! So i gues the computer would stop working after a while if i countinued whit a broken one.


----------

